# PetzLife Oral Care Gel is AMAZING....



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's very rare that I find a product that actually works!!! I had my Midgie spayed back in Feb or March & while she was under, they cleaned her teeth for the 1st time. I've always tried to brush, but was either too lazy, very inconsistant & she was a bear in letting me. Her teeth had yellow plaque & her breath was atrocious. I decided to try this product to save her/myself from having to go to the dentist eventually for another cleaning as it's always dangerous to have them put under. I saw immediate results the very 1st day of using this product & after just 1 week, her teeth are sparkling white!! I am so amazed!!! Her breath isn't as bad, but I believe will get better with continual use of this product. Allergies is known to cause bad breath, so not sure she'll ever have fresh breath. The oral gel comes in peppermint or salmon flavor. I got the peppermint because Midgie loves candy canes. It's easy to apply. I put a pea-size on my finger & rub it on her teeth! (Simple as that!)
Since I was so impressed with this product, I decided to order the all-natural PetEaze. Haven't tried it yet, but plan to start her on it July 4th. I'm hoping it calms her down where she won't scratch as much. 

Definitely a 5; NO 10-Star product!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for that ,going to see if i can get it here in UK,as my sheltie's teeth are awful and he can't go under as he's over 15 and a half and his heart stopped twice last time


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

michele said:


> Thanks for that ,going to see if i can get it here in UK,as my sheltie's teeth are awful and he can't go under as he's over 15 and a half and his heart stopped twice last time


Hi Michele the one i got is called beaphar liver flavour and my two love it their teeth are lovely and white. You can get it from Pets at Home can't remember how much it was .


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Very cool! I will have to look into that for Osha and Honey.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Got mine from Amazon in the end ,our pets at home don't do it


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Lisa. I am always looking for a product for teeth that someone knows for sure works. Lulu's teeth aren't bad, but she HATES brushing and I (bad mama) am not consistent. I am going to try this.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My kids use the peppermint too. Love that stuff! It really works well!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I also use the gel on my Chis- they hate the flavor, but it works great! Their
teeth are nice and white.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Based on this review and those I read on amazon I have decided to order this for Osha. I don't like the thought of putting her under for a dental cleaning and my vet is also not a fan of putting little dogs under. I asked him what he thought of the product and he told me that many of his other small dog patients owners use it and have had great results. 

So I ordered the Salmon flavor (just because it was a bit cheaper than mint) and it should be here in 3-5 days. I am so excited to start using it on Osha and I will be sure to share results! Maybe even before and after pictures.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I will get some too for Amberleah. I had a Toy Fox Terrier die from teeth cleaning it was horrible. Such long sad story what they did to me. and my little boy. Wow little pricy but if works no problem.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie loves peppermint candy canes, so I knew she'd love the peppermint flavor. Believe me, I research a product as much as possible before I try it on Midgie, so that's why I was so willing to promote this product. Midgie's teeth werent' real bad because she just had a cleaning back in March/April, but she did have some plaque starting to build up. It was a pain to try to brush her teeth before, but every night while I'm watching t.v. & I know I'm not going to be feeding her anything else, I just brush some across her teeth with my finger. She don't mind it at all.
I believe this product has the potential to put some vets almost out of business in the dental area of practice! Lol
Midgie's breath is atrocious too! Not sure why! Could be from allergies, don't know-that's why the peppermint. Seems to be helping.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My Sheltie who is 15 and a half has the most terrible breath and a few awful teeth left in his mouth,(long story as well, he can't go under for anymore dentals)have used it for 3 days now and his breath doesn't smell anymore,not sure he likes the peppermint flavour so think the salmon would have been better


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Osha has AWFUL teeth. They had extracted some at the rescue but they had informed me that her teeth would need more help. And they do indeed. My vet told me though that he had seen other dogs with the same bad teeth have a complete turn around with this gel if used correctly. He seemed pretty confident it would work for her.

It is a bit pricey but cheaper than a cleaning at the vet office. And it says that if used twice a day everyday you get a 3 month supply in a 4oz bottle. Or a 6 month supply if you just use it for maintenance. Which isn't too bad. 

I ended up spending $19 on Amazon and that included shipping.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

michele said:


> My Sheltie who is 15 and a half has the most terrible breath and a few awful teeth left in his mouth,(long story as well, he can't go under for anymore dentals)have used it for 3 days now and his breath doesn't smell anymore,not sure he likes the peppermint flavour so think the salmon would have been better


I'm glad you told me her breath has cleared up as this gives me hope Midgie's will. I think with her having the worms might be causing most of her bad breath, so once she's back to normal health, I believe she'll have fresh, clean breath. Not so sure about the salmon flavor? Would think that would make breath stinky again, plus I give raw salmon & mix salmon oil in her food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LaceyBlue said:


> Osha has AWFUL teeth. They had extracted some at the rescue but they had informed me that her teeth would need more help. And they do indeed. My vet told me though that he had seen other dogs with the same bad teeth have a complete turn around with this gel if used correctly. He seemed pretty confident it would work for her.
> 
> It is a bit pricey but cheaper than a cleaning at the vet office. And it says that if used twice a day everyday you get a 3 month supply in a 4oz bottle. Or a 6 month supply if you just use it for maintenance. Which isn't too bad.
> 
> I ended up spending $19 on Amazon and that included shipping.


I know! I thought it was pricey too, but started to think about how much dental cleanings cost & the lack of brushing she gets would cause problems which would cost more money later on. I went with the smaller bottle to see if it works, but next time, I'll buy in quantity as it's always cheaper. The instructions say that after brushing twice a day til the teeth are clean, you can stop using it everyday & maybe do it every other day. I'm just going to do it at night before bed.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I feed Osha 1/4 of a cup of softened Salmon based kibble once a day. But the rest of her intake is soft chicken Blue Buffalo (she has to eat soft right now because her gums are tender from her teeth being in such bad shape). So I don't think I need to worry too much as of right now. The Salmon flavor has peppermint oil in it too. And the reviews said that it freshened breath but we shall see. 

I honestly don't mind if her breath smells fishy compared to what is smells like now *puke*. 

Ironically her Oral Gel came in the mail 5 minutes ago! So I rubbed some on her teeth, which she wasent too fond of. But I am excited to have it and will be treating her twice a day everyday until her teeth show improvement.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

CHITheresa said:


> I will get some too for Amberleah. I had a Toy Fox Terrier die from teeth cleaning it was horrible. Such long sad story what they did to me. and my little boy. Wow little pricy but if works no problem.


I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby that seems so pointless. This is the reason that I felt it so important to post my findings. I don't think people realize just how dangerous it is putting any dog under (even people). It's like your playing Russian Roulette! You got a 50/50 chance of waking up. It really isn't pricey when you think about how you only use a drop the size of a pea on your finger twice a day until the teeth come clean then you can back off to either once a day or every other day. Healthy teeth & mouth is the key to good health too. We all have heard this so much & I believe it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LaceyBlue said:


> I feed Osha 1/4 of a cup of softened Salmon based kibble once a day. But the rest of her intake is soft chicken Blue Buffalo (she has to eat soft right now because her gums are tender from her teeth being in such bad shape). So I don't think I need to worry too much as of right now. The Salmon flavor has peppermint oil in it too. And the reviews said that it freshened breath but we shall see.
> 
> I honestly don't mind if her breath smells fishy compared to what is smells like now *puke*.
> 
> Ironically her Oral Gel came in the mail 5 minutes ago! So I rubbed some on her teeth, which she wasent too fond of. But I am excited to have it and will be treating her twice a day everyday until her teeth show improvement.


I hope this helps that poor baby. Isn't nothing worse than when your mouth & teeth hurt. I like the fact that this stuff is supposed to be 100% all natural. Not supposed to have food or water 1/2 hour before/after application.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't believe how white they are in just a few days. Wonder if it'd work on me!! Lol


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Just ordered the small bottle, if it'll help the girls, bigger bottle the next time...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I brush Toby's teeth every night... Do you think I could use this product in conjunction with the teeth brushing? Or is is unnecessary to do both? I still worry that with the brushing I am missing some teeth.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Ashley why not just brush their teeth with the gel? 
I have always heard that it is an amazing product. I need to get some too . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Is anyone concerned that the main ingredient is grain alcohol? I would love to get this for my little one, but worry about the ingredients as her liver is already compromised.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What is the difference between this product and toothpaste? I've heard good things about it, but I want to know whether I should replace Toby's toothpaste or use this on top of his toothpaste. Is this basically a different form of toothpaste?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> I brush Toby's teeth every night... Do you think I could use this product in conjunction with the teeth brushing? Or is is unnecessary to do both? I still worry that with the brushing I am missing some teeth.


The main idea of this product is the gel sits on the teeth breaking down the plaque so you don't have to brush. That's why I bought it. But I dip my finger in the bottle & wipe it on Midgies teeth in a brushing motion to make sure it covers all her teeth. I don't think I use a whole 1/4 teaspoon & it's whitened her teeth.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Kelliope said:


> Is anyone concerned that the main ingredient is grain alcohol? I would love to get this for my little one, but worry about the ingredients as her liver is already compromised.


Yes, I am very concerned about the ingrediants in everything. You are using such a small amount that adheres to the teeth. Like a said later in this thread, I don't even use the recommended 1/4 tsp. I dip my finger in the bottle & coat the tip of my finger & wipe on teeth & saw an amazing set of white teeth. I don't use it twice a day, only @ night. Unless your dogs teeth are really bad, I don't think you'd have to use it twice a day.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I went over the ingredients with my vet and he said not to worry. That it was such a small amount and that Osha would only need it twice a day every day for two weeks at the most. I also don't use the full 1/4 tsp.I have done lots of research and have not pulled up any negative side effects.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> The main idea of this product is the gel sits on the teeth breaking down the plaque so you don't have to brush. That's why I bought it. But I dip my finger in the bottle & wipe it on Midgies teeth in a brushing motion to make sure it covers all her teeth. I don't think I use a whole 1/4 teaspoon & it's whitened her teeth.


Oh, okay. That seems easier and more effective than brushing! 

Maybe I'll pick some up, too.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got a good look at Oshas teeth today and they are a SHADE LIGHTER ALREADY! And I can even already tell a difference in her breath. This stuff is a miracle in a bottle I kid you not. I can't wait to see how good they look in a week!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

My girls' teeth are looking much better. Any other updates?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes Simba's breath is much better .


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

Interesting... I may need to get some of this. Jezzie's teeth are looking better then they did a month ago when she came to us, but they still look pretty gross.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It works on my teeth too!! A comment was made about buying food grade products because they are scrutinized by the FDA compared to products sold for animals. I am definitely going to keep this in mind when making future purchases. As far as this product, I love & will continue to use it! My teeth are not white & I don't want to ruin them by going to the dentist, plus I don't have that kind of money. I've bought those whitening kits, but never seem to stick with them & don't really see any positive results. I decided that if this stuff works for Midgie, why not me!? I know, sounds a little crazy, but I wanted to see what it would do for me. Nice tingly feeling & not sure if I see a difference yet although I've only used it twice.


----------

